# Ice Skating



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

friend of mine said he fancied Ice Skating for a laugh, none of us can ice skate really (we're good rollerskaters though, wish I still had me bauers with me three tone sims ) but it will be a good crack! Hopefully in the next week!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Have fun pabs! Let us know how it went.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks ShyFX, still in the planning stage at the mo, but looking forward to it!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

cool. even if you fall down, keep trying. skating can be a lot of fun, I used to love to play hockey.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

still havn't been, but not because of anxiety (for a change)!! My friend is a little busy at the mo but we plan to do it in the future. I can't believe it, but I'm actually looking forward to it! :banana


----------

